# Do You Drink Your Tap Water?



## Chet (Nov 19, 2020)

I used to. We have reservoirs in the mountains with water shed lands all around them and the water was pure and clear, but there came a water borne disease called giordiasis which I and some others contracted. A medication cured it. As a result the water company built treatment plants to make the water safe but the flavor suffered. Lately it has gotten worse, so I now only drink bottled water but still cook with tap water. How's yours?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2020)

Ours is fine and I do drink it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Ours is fine and I do drink it.


 Ditto ^^


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

We can and do, but since buying a new refrigerator a number of years ago that has reverse osmosis filtered water and an ice option, we don't consume tap water any more to quench our thirst.

We reside at the base of the Canadian Rockies, where pure, natural runoff feeds the reservoirs in the area, as opposed to living in a metro centre, and from what I understand, rely on water systems that recycle and filter used water. OMG, no thanks.  

We also enjoy 100% carbonated flavoured water (no sugar, no artificial sweeteners), just water, carbonation, and 100% natural flavour.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2020)

Our water is safe to drink, which I do, all day long.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 19, 2020)

Pay money for water-no way.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't drink it out of the tap, but I do drink it after it's been filtered by a filter in our fridge or a filter before it goes into our quick hot water dispenser.


----------



## Jules (Nov 19, 2020)

No tap water for drinking.  The chlorination is too strong.  Use it for everything else.  We buy 5 gallon jugs of water.  DH keeps the dispenser immaculate. I won’t drink from one of these in public places.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 19, 2020)

Since I am fortunate to live where there is good tap water, I do drink that.

Tony


----------



## Pecos (Nov 19, 2020)

We do, ours is fine.
Now if you want to sample some really bad tasting water, you need to head down to Big Spring, Texas for some "championship" bad water.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 19, 2020)

Out water here is hard. We use bottled water for drinking and cooking. I make a  run once a week to refill gallon bottles from a machine. It really frosts me to see people buying tons of half liter bottles that end up in the landfill.
I always have at least 12 gallons on hand in case of some disaster.


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2020)

I drink tap water after I run it through a "Zero water Filter."  Plain tap water here is full of crap & makes bad coffee.




​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Out water here is hard. We use bottled water for drinking and cooking. I make a  run once a week to refill gallon bottles from a machine. It really frosts me to see people buying tons of half liter bottles that end up in the landfill.
> I always have at least 12 gallons on hand in case of some disaster.


Our water is very hard here too...  In fact we have the Hardest water in the entire United Kingdom

We have 350 + per PPM (part per million)  which is classed as ''aggressively hard'' 

It affects our pipes, toilets, kettles, boilers, heaters, and stainless steel ..eg sink drainers etc..


----------



## jujube (Nov 19, 2020)

I drink our tap water; it's Ok.

The well at my mom's house has "salt incursion".  I think it tastes passible but my dad, who had a heart condition, never could drink it as it was too salty.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 19, 2020)

I find nothing wrong with tap water if it tastes OK. Our occasionally has a Sulphur taste so I use Zero Water. I hand wash my dishes because sometimes the entire load would taste like Sulphur.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 19, 2020)

Can't! The water smells like eggs. Pipes are lead filled and about 100 years old, or more!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2020)

I use the Brita filter system first but during the day I grab some tap water to drink.....my favorite beverage has always been H20.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2020)

I drink the local tap water.

I had an old friend that was a bartender, it used to amuse him when people ordered and paid a premium price for imported bottled water then had him serve it to them over ice cubes made from the local tap water.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 19, 2020)

Brita filter jug in fridge but I do drink tap water sometimes. Hopefully when we get a new fridge it will have a water/ice dispenser as I am tired of filling up the jug in the fridge.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 19, 2020)

We have our own well...with excellent water.  It's a bit high in minerals, so we have to use a water softener to keep the sink aerators, etc., from getting clogged with calcium, etc.  I send a sample to the State health department every couple of years, and the tests come back great....usually with a comment wishing that the city water was this good.  
Given that many cities and towns water systems go back decades, and have had minimal maintenance and upgrades, it;s a wonder that there aren't more instances of contamination such as occurred in Flint, Michigan.
When we travel through the area, we pack a couple of bottles of water in a cooler to take with us.  What comes out of some drinking fountains is almost "brackish".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 19, 2020)

We drink our tap water. People who have visited us over the years have commented on how good it tastes. 
I don't like to drink water. I always have to have some type of flavoring in it even if it's just a lemon slice.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 19, 2020)

The town my parents live in the water causes a lot of cancer. They drink all bottled. Here lately I've been switching to bottled. Like the gallon jugs. Every time there's a line break or they flush the hydrants the water is pretty bad and pretty gross. It used to taste better but as of late it's been kinda off to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We drink our tap water. People who have visited us over the years have commented on how good it tastes.
> I don't like to drink water. I always have to have some type of flavoring in it even if it's just a lemon slice.


Ruth. We add lemon and lime juice to water over the course of summer. 

Lemon and lime added to water is good for the blood, increases energy levels, and the high levels of vitamin C in the lemon and lime juice help your liver to make glutathione, which in turn helps the liver detox your body.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Ours is fine and I do drink it.


Me, too.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 19, 2020)

I have well water. It is pretty much acid mine drainage hooked up to a water conditioner. It tastes awful so I buy bottled water in gallon jugs for drinking and cooking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes, I drink our tap water.  I put it in a gallon container in the refrigerator.  It seems to taste better when chilled.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I drink our tap water.  I put it in a gallon container in the refrigerator.  It seems to taste better when chilled.


I tried that too but it isn't working anymore.


----------



## gennie (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes but it is filtered.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes, it tastes fine.


----------



## old medic (Nov 21, 2020)

Ours is some great tasting well water....


----------



## Devi (Nov 21, 2020)

Our tap water tastes quite decent. We use it for tea and other stuff daily.

For further use, we put it through a Zen Water filter, which filters more stuff out, then adds minerals.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2020)

Our water is perfectly safe out of the tap but we filter our drinking water through the fridge filter or a Brita pitcher.  Truth be told, in a blind taste test I'm not sure I'd be able to identify our straight tap water from the filtered water.    

During the summer days of my youth I drank more water out of the hose than the kitchen tap, and I'm still here to tell the tale.


----------



## Remy (Nov 21, 2020)

Chet said:


> I used to. We have reservoirs in the mountains with water shed lands all around them and the water was pure and clear, but there came a water borne disease called giordiasis which I and some others contracted. A medication cured it. As a result the water company built treatment plants to make the water safe but the flavor suffered. Lately it has gotten worse, so I now only drink bottled water but still cook with tap water. How's yours?


Yes, I'm fine with it. I even take water to work in a reusable stainless bottle. Our water isn't the best tasting but it's safe. We also have hard water and every now and again the cat's water dish needs a cleaning with cleaning vinegar.


----------



## Chet (Nov 21, 2020)

StarSong said:


> During the summer days of my youth I drank more water out of the hose than the kitchen tap, and I'm still here to tell the tale.


While playing in the woods as a kid, I got thirsty so I drank from a rain puddle like a dog. Still here to tell the tale too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> I drink tap water after I run it through a "Zero water Filter."  Plain tap water here is full of crap & makes bad coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you checked you tap water with the meter? I did this morning an both tap and Zero Water read 000


----------



## Lakeland living (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes I do drink my tap water, it comes from a drilled well at the bottom of the hill. Clear and cold year round.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

Decades ago, our local water was great, but now it isn't good at all.

Then, at first, I was able to get reverse osmosis water from machines at the grocery store, which was delicious.....
but no longer available, nor could I have someone carry the jugs, now.

Therefore, now I have a portable water filter that is attached to the sink faucet ("kitchen tap" to the U.K! @hollydolly  )

The water is very good, and I use it for drinking and for cooking, and for kitty, too.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Have you checked you tap water with the meter? I did this morning an both tap and Zero Water read 000


Yes, I check it once/week.  It usually reads "0" for several weeks.  But sometimes, I'll change the filter as soon as the water doesn't taste right.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 23, 2020)

country well good water....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2020)

We use PUR water filters on our faucets in the kitchen, bathroom and camper when we go on trips.  So we usually drink filtered water including the house water bowl for the dog and cat.....sometimes I fill the outside porch water bowl for them from the outdoor tap.  Our water doesn't taste too bad, but I like to remove some of the stuff found in tap water.  My sister lives in Texas, and I remember her water tasted horrible, like aquarium water IMO.  She gets her drinking water from her refrigerator feature.  We also drink a lot of plain, unsalted, unsweetened pure seltzer water, Perrier, etc.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> We use PUR water filters on our faucets in the kitchen, bathroom and camper when we go on trips.  So we usually drink filtered water including the house water bowl for the dog and cat.....sometimes I fill the outside porch water bowl for them from the outdoor tap.  Our water doesn't taste too bad, but I like to remove some of the stuff found in tap water.  My sister lives in Texas, and I remember her water tasted horrible, like aquarium water IMO.  She gets her drinking water from her refrigerator feature.  We also drink a lot of plain, unsalted, unsweetened pure seltzer water, Perrier, etc.


I started out with PUR filters.  I changed to Zero after the PUR filters didn't last very long.  I think they changed to a cheaper manufacturer.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 23, 2020)

Lived for 20+ years in the country with a well that was 500 feet down(top of a very steep hill) could’ve sold it to the spring water companies.
Where I live now, yuck! Bottled only


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> I started out with PUR filters.  I changed to Zero after the PUR filters didn't last very long.  I think they changed to a cheaper manufacturer.


Not sure about the manufacturer, we've been using them for years and change them out around every 3 months.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes I do.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Repondering (Nov 23, 2020)

Well water for me and it's safe but unappetizing, hence I depend on a water softener for the in-house plumbing and a reverse osmosis water purifier for drinking water.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 23, 2020)

My hubby works for a Water Treatment Plant.  Water is good but we drink bottled water.  With him working there, I would trust to drink tap water.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2020)

We've used the Brita filter pitcher for years otherwise I would not drink the tap water. It doesn't smell bad, maybe doesn't taste bad either. I'm not a plain water drinker...never have liked just plain water except the Hackensack, N.J. tap water, which I couldn't get enough of during a business meeting at one of the hotels in that town. Other than that I usually use water enhancers or drink other beverages, though very rarely drink soda. We get periodic reports from the water commission on the safety status of the water.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 27, 2020)

Our tap water is really good - no need for filters etc..  However, a lot of rural properties have their own wells and need complex filtering equipment to ensure that the water is OK to use (it contains a lot of iron).  They also have to get it tested for purity every year.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2020)

Sure do. Most of what we drink goes through the frig water filter. Our tap water is very good here, but I do miss the ice cold water that we use to have up north. A simple pipe, stuck in the hillside and fresh water ran constantly. Just pure, cold water as it was meant to be.


----------

